# Baby rabbit



## lolabelle92 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,i am new to this site,so please bear with me if i make any errors.

I have a problem,i got a baby rabbit yesterday,i was supposed to be having two ,which was pre-arrange.However the owner rang me to say 3 of the bunnies had died overnight,so did we still want the remaining one.We agreed and picked it up.Well the condition it came from were less than ideal,but with a very fast talking owner,we left as soon as we could.Once home,the baby seemed very fragile,and had very little movement.We have nursed it overnight and he/she is drinking and eating and now moving around.What we are concerned with is that the rabbit seems to keep slowly moving it head in a side to side.We have two slightly older rabbits who are very healthy and didn't display any behaviour like this.I have actually got this rabbit for my granson.Does anybody know what this could be,could he have suffered a head injury,does he need urgent attention,and should i keep him in the same room as my other two healthy ones.I know there is a rabbit disease which i can say but not spell mxyamatosis? does anyone think it could be that. 
I would be very grateful for any replys.Thanking you in advance.
lorna.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

if hes holding his head to the side it could be mites,

i would get him checked out at the vets asap just incase,

hope hes ok


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

mixy affects the eyes they get all mated how old is he


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Bunnies with myxo often come up in lesions. They can also be snuffly and have sore eyes. I'd get your little one checked at the vet asap to see what the problem is.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

best to get it checked out and keep bun away from others until you know whats wrong


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

What a shame....just getting a new pet should be fun and exciting.....I would not put the new bunny near your healthy rabbits as you dont know what is wrong...and then to be faiur i would book an appointment at the vets.

It could be a number of things....has the bunny been kept outside??...its been awful cold recently so this may have caused it...if not and the other 3 have died i would assume it was something contagious and def would not introduce to my other bunnies.

Hope you sort out the problem soon

Donna


----------



## lolabelle92 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,thankyou all very much for your answers,i'm not sure if i'm answering you all,the man said he was 6weeks,he doesn't seem to have sticky eyes or lesions,and yes all of this man's rabbits were outside in the freezing cold,so i'm sure that's why they didn't survive.He's a cute little thing and seems very loving...I am keeping him seperate from the others.they are all inside.I think you are right and i should take him to be checked for mites etc,i am just hoping it's not to serious because he gorgeous.I am worried because like i said the condition he and all this mans rabbits was awful.

Thankyou once again,i will post again when i have news.

lorna


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

lolabelle92 said:


> Hi everyone,thankyou all very much for your answers,i'm not sure if i'm answering you all,the man said he was 6weeks,he doesn't seem to have sticky eyes or lesions,and yes all of this man's rabbits were outside in the freezing cold,so i'm sure that's why they didn't survive.He's a cute little thing and seems very loving...I am keeping him seperate from the others.they are all inside.I think you are right and i should take him to be checked for mites etc,i am just hoping it's not to serious because he gorgeous.I am worried because like i said the condition he and all this mans rabbits was awful.
> 
> Thankyou once again,i will post again when i have news.
> 
> lorna


Poor lil thing i can't believ he kept them outside! poor things, they died unessarily. :-( Keep us updated hun! x


----------



## lolabelle92 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there,thanks for your message,happily my little one seems much stronger today.,he is lovely and warm now,he even stretched up to take a peek out of his basket.Also after petting him in my arms for a while,he wriggled away when i put him back,so he has much more life in him.
He is still doing this slow strange side to side head movement,but only when he's sitting still.

We are going to get him checked out at the vet,just to be sure.
Thanks again.
Lorna.x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

lolabelle92 said:


> Hi there,thanks for your message,happily my little one seems much stronger today.,he is lovely and warm now,he even stretched up to take a peek out of his basket.Also after petting him in my arms for a while,he wriggled away when i put him back,so he has much more life in him.
> He is still doing this slow strange side to side head movement,but only when he's sitting still.
> 
> We are going to get him checked out at the vet,just to be sure.
> ...


Good idea, he is probably still trying to fully warm up. Poor little thing. Let us know how you get on at the vets...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh gosh i hope you didnt give the owner any money. Glad the bun is looking abit better, good luck at the vets, let us know how you get on.


----------



## lolabelle92 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,i am happy to say that little toby has been given a clean bill of health,and is now happily living with my daughter and granson.Which we had intended.He is eating,drinking etc,and even though the vet said to keep a eye on the head movement,it has more or less stopped.I am now wondering if he was a lot younger than we were told,and maybe his eyesight hadn't fully developed.
Anyway,he is happily running around in my daughter lounge,and sleep's in his indoor hutch at night.
He's a lovely bluey/grey and really fluffy,we almost wanted him back.
So all's well with him,and thankyou to everyone for your concern and advice,it has been very helpful.

Thanks again,
Lorna.x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh that is great news well done  it wouldnt surprise me if he wasnt far too young to leave mum, they should be 8 weeks before they leave and they are a reasonable size by then.


----------

